# TFT Flackert bei dunklen Farben!



## TIGER1 (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo
Ich habe so seit ca 1 Woche das problem das mein TFT von Samsung bei graunen bzw. dunklen farben anfängt zu flimmern. Selbst in Spielen habe ich dieses Problem. Jetzt habe ich bereits etwas im Internet gesucht und folgendes gefunden. Oftmals liegt das wohl an einer TV Karte, die eingebaut ist. Diese hatte ich auch, habe sie jedoch schon ausgebaut, leider ist das problem dadurch nicht verschwunden. Deshalb hoffe ich das ihr mir helfen könnnt.

Samsung SyncMaster 2243nw
ATI Radeon HD 4800

Das sind denke ich die Angaben die wichtig sind.

mfg
tiger1


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. Februar 2009)

1.) Die TV-Karte hat mit der Bildqualität des TFT nix zu tun - auch das Flimmern liegt nicht daran
2.) Da der TFT per VGA angeschlossen ist ist ein Flimmern/Flackern bei der hohen Auflösung fast normal
Analog-Anindung ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
3.) Bildwiederholfrequenz?
4.) Helligkeit/Kontrast korrekt eingestellt?


----------



## TIGER1 (9. Februar 2009)

Eol_Ruin am 08.02.2009 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.) Die TV-Karte hat mit der Bildqualität des TFT nix zu tun - auch das Flimmern liegt nicht daran
> 2.) Da der TFT per VGA angeschlossen ist ist ein Flimmern/Flackern bei der hohen Auflösung fast normal
> Analog-Anindung ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
> 3.) Bildwiederholfrequenz?
> 4.) Helligkeit/Kontrast korrekt eingestellt?




Ok danke für die Antwort. Ich hatte schon befürchtet das der Bildschirm vielleicht kaputt ist. 
Was mir aber auch noch aufgefallen ist, oftmals liegt das auch an dem Betrachter, heute zum beispiel nehme ich das Flimmern nur ganz gering war.


----------



## Memphis11 (9. Februar 2009)

Am Wochenende zu viel Alkahol


----------

